# Need to make repair on SnoWay Plow Blade



## TD_65 (Feb 3, 2011)

I got a foot sq. hole in my clear snoway blade. I will be getting a new blade but would like to wait until summer so I can clean and paint the old frame up (10 years old). I was able to get a piece of Lexon at the local window shop. He said they use it to patch their plows sometimes. My question is - Is there any glue that will work on Lexon along with pop rivets or screws? Hopefully only a month left of snow - (waiting to get the old cars out). Tom - Northern Michigan


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Most 2 part epoxys work well. read the label. you can use about any type fastener but I would use 2 part epoxy than duct tape to prevent snow from lifting the edges.


----------



## TD_65 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks - Went to Home Depot got the two part epoxy . I applied as directed and put screws to hold in place. Garage is heated and tomorrow I will put on some of the 4" wide duct tape a vendor sold us when I work at the gas utility (he said only one to meet the military standards) its army green. Best stuff I have ever used. I had it on the crack on the plow blade front all winter and only a 1/4" corner had rolled up. My temp repart may last years. Thanks again Tom


----------



## TD_65 (Feb 3, 2011)

Installed the tape on edges today and did some small clean up plowing works great so far - Tom


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

"Duct Tape, the handymans secret weapon"


----------



## TD_65 (Feb 3, 2011)

Repair working ok so far. small crack appeared. believe from the screws. Epoxy glue worked fine. See why they don't use any screws in the factory install. Will install new blade this summer. Tom


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The lexan needs to float, trap it in place and it'll crack around the fasteners, but then you've found that out didn't you. :grin:


----------



## TD_65 (Feb 3, 2011)

Learned that! That's why they only clamp it at the top. Only maybe a month left here in Northern Mich. Not like last year (It was 80) . It's starting to snow right now. Tom


----------

